# هدية  قاهر الاية ار تى والشو تيم الان بين يديك ( حصرى ) الحق قبل مايخلص



## ebram90 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين
*
*jlc tv*










أخيرا وصل قاهر القنوات المشفرة ... ياجماعة انا مش عايز حد يرد عالموضوع قبل مايجرب البرنامج الجامد دة .. البرنامج دة بيشغل كل القنوات الفضائية حتى  قنوات الاية ار تى والشوتيم وقنوات روتانا وحجمة صغير جدا يعنى أقل من ميجا .. وكمان رافعة عالميديا فاير .. ألحق حملة قبل ما يخلص ....



تحميل البرنامج​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*برنامج جميل جداا

انا جربته وفعلا شغل قنوات كتيره مشفره

شكرا ليك أبرام​*


----------



## ebram90 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسى على مرورك


----------



## طحبوش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا ابرام بالفعل روووووووووعة جامد


----------



## matrix2022 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بيرو حبيبى انت فنان بجد


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2010)

ebram90 قال:


> *بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين
> *
> *jlc tv*
> 
> ...



نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ


----------



## داود 2010 (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى على تعب محبتك


----------



## evramman (11 يناير 2010)

*اية الجمال دة تسلم ايدك بجد وكل سنة وانتا طيب 

ومستنين الجديد ديما 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 يناير 2010)

*إبرام أشكرك علي البرنامج الجديد*


----------



## محمد سمير فهيم (13 يناير 2010)

مش لائي ال art وشكرا


----------



## joseph7 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك أبرام


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dr.digital83 (9 مارس 2010)

بجد برنامج جامد اووووي،،، ربنا يعوضك


----------

